# Canon EOS M adapter problems.



## kiyolsakie6 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hey guys, so a while ago i bought https://nox.tips/ a cheap ebay https://xender.vip/ eosm to ef adapter. I used it for a while and now when I try and screw it on to my canon it just gets stiff halfway trough and wont click on to the camera. The adapter is from "Jintu Photo".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2021)

kiyolsakie6 said:


> cheap ebay eosm to ef adapter


Hate to say it, but you usually get what you pay for. Buy a Canon version, or buy another cheap one and take your chances. It's possible that if you get a couple of years out of a cheap, 3rd party adapter that still ends up being cheaper than the Canon version.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 30, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hate to say it, but you usually get what you pay for. Buy a Canon version, or buy another cheap one and take your chances. It's possible that if you get a couple of years out of a cheap, 3rd party adapter that still ends up being cheaper than the Canon version.



*IF* I go for third party, I avoid the _cheapest_ third party product. I believe my first EF-M adapter was from Vello, and it caused me no problems (it was $70 IIRC, versus $200 list for the Canon items). I later bought some refurb Canon ones (at least, I think they were refurbs) on e-Bay.


----------



## ReflexVE (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm a big fan of the Viltrox options, I used their speedbooster on my M50 when I had it, without issue. Commlite also makes a decent pure adapter option which I have also used and found to be high quality.


----------



## okaro (Aug 8, 2022)

I do not get why the adapters are so expensive. I paid some $35 for the Canon one in 2015 when they were dumping them on eBay. The normal price is excessive, about and as 50 mm f/1.8 STM which I most buy it for.


----------



## ReflexVE (Aug 8, 2022)

okaro said:


> I do not get why the adapters are so expensive. I paid some $35 for the Canon one in 2015 when they were dumping them on eBay. The normal price is excessive, about and as 50 mm f/1.8 STM which I most buy it for.


The straight up adapters are literally spacers with electrical interconnects. No logic or chips needed, EF-M natively can speak to EF lenses. I have no idea why Canon charges so much. Commlite did the same job for $40 and was perfect at it.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2022)

ReflexVE said:


> The straight up adapters are literally spacers with electrical interconnects. No logic or chips needed, EF-M natively can speak to EF lenses. I have no idea why Canon charges so much. Commlite did the same job for $40 and was perfect at it.



As a general policy...unless I know something (i.e., reviews known not to be shills paid by the manufacturer, etc), I won't buy the cheapest alternative. I do recall buying two ef-m adapters for about $70 apiece and a Canon rep seeing them in my bag one time.


----------



## ReflexVE (Aug 22, 2022)

SteveC said:


> As a general policy...unless I know something (i.e., reviews known not to be shills paid by the manufacturer, etc), I won't buy the cheapest alternative. I do recall buying two ef-m adapters for about $70 apiece and a Canon rep seeing them in my bag one time.


I mean that's a choice, I'm just saying, as someone who has nothing to gain either way, that I've used both Viltrox and Commlite adapters and they work without an issue or concern. But to each their own.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 2, 2022)

ReflexVE said:


> I mean that's a choice, I'm just saying, as someone who has nothing to gain either way, that I've used both Viltrox and Commlite adapters and they work without an issue or concern. But to each their own.


OK, with this info, I might take a chance on them in the future. (I was describing what I do when I have _no_ real information. Now I have some, thanks!)


----------

